# Pet forums walk @ rother valley county park



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Would anyone be interested in meeting up for a walk with us and the boys, around the lakes at rother valley country park.

on *saturday the 8th of september at 1pm*

There are plenty of places to park including the carpark and surrounding streets. I'll sort out a meeting place if people are interested.

This is what it looks like, i've circled in red where the car park and parking around the roundabout is available









:thumbup:

The red square is a car park, but there is parking around all surrounding streets and even round the small roundabout. 
The blue circle is where we can meet as it will be easy to see everyone and then we can walk across the bridge to the lake 









List of those going:
Pogo - harvey and chance
missnaomi - rosie and ringo
cashewnut - millie 
TechPriest - kera
thedogsmother - henrick and bella
Michaelnc10 - echo
Jugsmalone - buster and coles 
terencesmum - terence 
Phoolf - kes
LexiLou2 - nala and bosely
SLB -


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

i would love to meet you and your boys but i cant that weekend  im doing my first marathon


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

That'd be nice! Count me and Rufus in... either day is fine for me :thumbup:


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

We'll come either day is fine


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

If people have a preference on a date then let me know could possibly be the following sat 15th if thats any better for anyone


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

pogo said:


> If people have a preference on a date then let me know could possibly be the following sat 15th if thats any better for anyone


The 8th or 9th is perfect for me as I won't be able to do the following weekend cos it my grandaughter's birthday on the Saturday & the Great Greyhound Gathering on the Sun


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

Saturday is probably better for me, but I can do Sunday if it's better for everyone else..


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

It would be ok for us on the first dates but I can't do the 15th because my oh is working and I would get lost even with the if I tried to drive myself .


----------



## sazzle (Sep 10, 2011)

Aw, brings back memories, I only used to live about 5 mins from here. Have a great day everyone. Me and Chio will be there in spirit.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Right we will stick to the 8th or 9th then


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Right how about a preliminary date of:

Saturday the 8th of September at 1pm to meet!


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

That's good for me! :thumbup:


----------



## ronda hayes (Dec 5, 2011)

That would be great.
The Sunday would be best for me and Megan.
Is Rother valley ok with letting dogs swim because Megan and water go together like chips and cheese lol 
What time were you guys thinking?:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

Wish I could come along to see everyones dogs but sadly I am too far away 

Hope everyone enjoys it and take lots of piccys!


----------



## Michaelnc10 (Jan 17, 2011)

Me and echo can make it if that okay? :thumbup:


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

O poo! My lot are off to Carfest so not have my driver


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sounds great, although either day is fine for us. Im not sure if Bella will be up to walking by then or not, so it might be just Henrick.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Michaelnc10 said:


> Me and echo can make it if that okay? :thumbup:


everyone is welcome! :thumbup:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

ronda hayes said:


> That would be great.
> The Sunday would be best for me and Megan.
> Is Rother valley ok with letting dogs swim because Megan and water go together like chips and cheese lol
> What time were you guys thinking?:thumbup:


As long as your dog doesn't interupt the boats etc in the water it's fine 
saturday the 8th at 1pm so far 



New Puppy Mum said:


> Wish I could come along to see everyones dogs but sadly I am too far away
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys it and take lots of piccys!


 there will be lots of photos though!



Sheen and Eli said:


> O poo! My lot are off to Carfest so not have my driver


 well that's not good!



thedogsmother said:


> Sounds great, although either day is fine for us. Im not sure if Bella will be up to walking by then or not, so it might be just Henrick.


Be nice to meet you and pupsters! :thumbup:


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

pogo said:


> Right how about a preliminary date of:
> 
> Saturday the 8th of September at 1pm to meet!


How long does it take to walk around the res?



Sheen and Eli said:


> O poo! My lot are off to Carfest so not have my driver


I'm driving, got room in the back for two lurchers and you in the front??? 

You might have to have a jack russell on your knee :lol:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

metaldog said:


> How long does it take to walk around the res?
> 
> I'm driving, got room in the back for two lurchers and you in the front???
> 
> You might have to have a jack russell on your knee :lol:


I'd give at least a good couple of hours, it's not 'massive' but it's a good 3-4 miles all the way around apparently not that i have measured it.

plus there is a pub/shop where you can sit and have a drink and watch the wake boards and the dogs are allowed there if they behave.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

pogo said:


> I'd give at least a good couple of hours, it's not 'massive' but it's a good 3-4 miles all the way around apparently not that i have measured it.
> 
> plus there is a pub/shop where you can sit and have a drink and watch the wake boards and the dogs are allowed there if they behave.


Is the cafe at the beginning/end or in the middle of the walk? If it's at the end it might be closing by the time we finish 'a good couple of hours' walking, Especially if we have to wait for stragglers at the start  If so can we meet a bit earlier? I need cake


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

metaldog said:


> Is the cafe at the beginning/end or in the middle of the walk? If it's at the end it might be closing by the time we finish 'a good couple of hours' walking, Especially if we have to wait for stragglers at the start  If so can we meet a bit earlier? I need cake


Erm depend which way round you walk TBH I was thinking if we walk round clockwise then it will be towards the end of the walk. The 'shop' is open until 7pm on saturday's but if you want to meet earlier that's fine with me


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Can I just check what we are doing if its too hot? I dont mind walking in the rain but I dont take the pups out when its hot


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Can I just check what we are doing if its too hot? I dont mind walking in the rain but I dont take the pups out when its hot


There are alot of shaded areas when walking around the lake as there is a big tree line, and of course the dogs can go for a swin if they are a water baby. But we can see what the weather is like on the day to if we get mobile no.'s and if people don't want to go with the weather then it's easier to say so.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Me me me!!! Count me and my guys in! X


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

If people would pm me or comment on here if they are definitely coming and who you are bringing and I'll sort a list out


----------



## cashewnut (Sep 17, 2011)

Count me in!!!  My friend and his dog Kera will be coming with me

Will be great for Millie's socialization with other dogs


----------



## TechPriest (Jun 6, 2012)

im deffo up for comeing either day  our kera would love it


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im coming, definately with Henrick but possibly Bella as well if shes better by then.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm deffo coming. 1pm is fine so long as I get to eat cake :lol:

I'm bringing all three unless Pippi goes into season then she will go to stay at my daughters for the day 

PS not worried about the heat because it's next to water so they can swim if they get too hot :thumbup:


----------



## cashewnut (Sep 17, 2011)

Me and TechPriest are defo coming with Millie and Kera 

Just need to know where abouts we are meeting


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Im off this weekend but im too far away. Its a 4hr drive from here, dont think i could put up with Nicks yelping all that time. Shame, would loved to have met you and your boys. Have fun!


----------



## Michaelnc10 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm deffo coming and Echo to lol


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

thread updated with a meeting spot


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

WOO 13 doggies so far.. Rufus isn't going to know what to do with himself, it's going to be way exciting for him


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Bumpy booo


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

bumpty bump


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm doing a new training class with my retriever that day. Too far for just a walk, sorry.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Bumpy bump


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Does anyone know what the surface is like? I can take Bella on short grassy walks right now I dont know if she will be allowed longer walks by then but it will make a difference if I can bring her or not, if I do I might not be able to take her all the way round but it would be lovely for her to meet everyone if she can do.


----------



## cashewnut (Sep 17, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Does anyone know what the surface is like? I can take Bella on short grassy walks right now I dont know if she will be allowed longer walks by then but it will make a difference if I can bring her or not, if I do I might not be able to take her all the way round but it would be lovely for her to meet everyone if she can do.


From what I remember there's a path with grass either side all the way round

like this all the way round


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooh I might have to leave Bella at home then as it might be too hard on her foot, assuming shes able to be left by then. Everyone send healing thoughts to her so we can all come


----------



## cashewnut (Sep 17, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Oooh I might have to leave Bella at home then as it might be too ahrd on her foot, assuming shes able to be left by then. Everyone send healing thoughts to her so we can all come


Millie sends licks to Bella


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm a maybe. Plan on bring both boys


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Oooh I might have to leave Bella at home then as it might be too hard on her foot, assuming shes able to be left by then. Everyone send healing thoughts to her so we can all come


Healing thoughts coming Bella's way from Coles, Buster, Mika and me.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Does anyone know what the surface is like? I can take Bella on short grassy walks right now I dont know if she will be allowed longer walks by then but it will make a difference if I can bring her or not, if I do I might not be able to take her all the way round but it would be lovely for her to meet everyone if she can do.


yer it's a path in the middle with grass either side all the way round 

The boys send big sloppy kisses to bella and say get well soon! x


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I though i'd add now for those who haven't met Chance before I will say you will hear him before you see him 

He means nothing by it but is slowly learning that he doesn't have to cry the minute he sees a dog on the horizon. Metaldog has met him before with her dogs and they got on brilliantly, he is just very noisy or can be when first meeting he does shut up i promise


----------



## cashewnut (Sep 17, 2011)

pogo said:


> I though i'd add now for those who haven't met Chance before I will say you will hear him before you see him
> 
> He means nothing by it but is slowly learning that he doesn't have to cry the minute he sees a dog on the horizon. Metaldog has met him before with her dogs and they got on brilliantly, he is just very noisy or can be when first meeting he does shut up i promise


hehe you'll most likely here Millie before you see her, she's a little timid with new dogs but once she's got to know them is absolutely fine  great for training with the number of dogs going


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

pogo said:


> I though i'd add now for those who haven't met Chance before I will say you will hear him before you see him
> 
> He means nothing by it but is slowly learning that he doesn't have to cry the minute he sees a dog on the horizon. Metaldog has met him before with her dogs and they got on brilliantly, he is just very noisy or can be when first meeting he does shut up i promise


Just thought I'd let you all know buster can be hand shy and sometimes barks growls and runs away. I find it happens more with men than women. Coles loves everyone.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Jugsmalone said:


> Just thought I'd let you all know buster can be hand shy and sometimes barks growls and runs away. I find it happens more with men than women. Coles loves everyone.


Awww i'd love a cuddle with the big guy bless him 

Chance can be hand shy but isn't to bad when outside 

Harvey would like to ask for lots of cuddles and kisses from everyone


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

If we are owning up to having naughty pooches I just thought Id better mention that Bella still occasionally gets scared of certain people, especially young boys, so if she does I will just keep her on her lead, she might yell a bit though , thats assuming she manages to come with us.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Rosie really hopes that Bella can come...she thinks the more shepherds the better...especially as she's heard that there's some water - and she is always excited about the chance of a dip!

Ringo is bonkers...he's friendly, but pretty full on - I think he'd like to have terrier fun with Pippi. He also likes licking everyone's drool.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

pogo said:


> Awww i'd love a cuddle with the big guy bless him
> 
> Chance can be hand shy but isn't to bad when outside
> 
> Harvey would like to ask for lots of cuddles and kisses from everyone


He might just let you cuddle him. I find with buster if your a really confident person when approaching him he is totally fine but if your a bit weary he picks up on it and becomes weary too.

Harvey sounds just like Cole's. Hopefully I will be able to come and be able to stroke both your boys but will back off if chance is finding it uncomfortable.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Jugsmalone said:


> He might just let you cuddle him. I find with buster if your a really confident person when approaching him he is totally fine but if your a bit weary he picks up on it and becomes weary too.
> 
> Harvey sounds just like Cole's. Hopefully I will be able to come and be able to stroke both your boys but will back off if chance is finding it uncomfortable.


If you let him approach you at first then he will be more then comfortable for you to stroke and have a cuddle


----------



## TechPriest (Jun 6, 2012)

lol you deffonatly wont here kera comeing but i may bottleout half way out of the car and leave cashewnut and millie to come on their own hehe.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

TechPriest said:


> lol you deffonatly wont here kera comeing but i may bottleout half way out of the car and leave cashewnut and millie to come on their own hehe.


awww you have to come


----------



## TechPriest (Jun 6, 2012)

lol dont worry il come  id like kera to get to know more dogs  i think itle be good for her in the long run... just like teasing cashewnut hehe its fun


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh, how come I missed this!!!!
We might pop along if that's okay with everyone?? 
Terence is just, ahem, a crazy teenager. He's lovely, but a bit bouncy, just to pre-warn everyone. :aureola:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

TechPriest said:


> lol dont worry il come  id like kera to get to know more dogs  i think itle be good for her in the long run... just like teasing cashewnut hehe its fun


bloomin' best do!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> Oh, how come I missed this!!!!
> We might pop along if that's okay with everyone??
> Terence is just, ahem, a crazy teenager. He's lovely, but a bit bouncy, just to pre-warn everyone. :aureola:


I think you should come mrs!


----------



## cashewnut (Sep 17, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> Oh, how come I missed this!!!!
> We might pop along if that's okay with everyone??
> Terence is just, ahem, a crazy teenager. He's lovely, but a bit bouncy, just to pre-warn everyone. :aureola:


I'd love to meet Terence


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

pogo said:


> I think you should come mrs!


I will check with the OH, but I don't think he'll mind. 
Will Chance mind if there is a crazy Staffie trying to play with everyone in sight??


----------



## TechPriest (Jun 6, 2012)

im fine with it hehe  il pre warn Kera is a fuss pot lol likes to go insane when she meets people and dogs. neva barks tho O.O unless ura cat lol ora rabbit hehe


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> I will check with the OH, but I don't think he'll mind.
> Will Chance mind if there is a crazy Staffie trying to play with everyone in sight??


Not as long as he will play rough with Chance


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I think it sounds like it's going to be a barking match when we all meet  :lol:


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

pogo said:


> Not as long as he will play rough with Chance


:lol: Terence ONLY plays rough.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> :lol: Terence ONLY plays rough.


The boys will LOVE him then


----------



## cashewnut (Sep 17, 2011)

pogo said:


> I think it sounds like it's going to be a barking match when we all meet  :lol:


I think so too hehe


----------



## TechPriest (Jun 6, 2012)

this sounds like fun hehe


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Henrick wants to know if he can put his name down for the wrestling too please


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Henrick wants to know if he can put his name down for the wrestling too please


I think we have some room


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

pogo said:


> The boys will LOVE him then


Glad to hear it. Hehe.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm definitely coming now


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Jugsmalone said:


> I'm definitely coming now


yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm looking forward to meeting all the doglets. Sounds like there'll be loads!! Especially looking forward to meeting Pogo's lot who I have a huge crush on. :001_wub:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> I'm looking forward to meeting all the doglets. Sounds like there'll be loads!! Especially looking forward to meeting Pogo's lot who I have a huge crush on. :001_wub:


The boys say thank you :001_wub: be awesome to meet little terence


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh everyone don't forget your cameras


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Just told hubby, he'd have to cut his rehearsal short so that I can come to the walk. Went down like a lead balloon. :lol:
Terence is very excited.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> Just told hubby, he'd have to cut his rehearsal short so that I can come to the walk. Went down like a lead balloon. :lol:
> Terence is very excited.


:lol: i'm sure he'll live


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

pogo said:


> :lol: i'm sure he'll live


Funny. That is exactly what I said!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Is it a worry to anyone that there are several dogs who are attending who are also pretty high up on my dogs to steal list :devil:, I might have to bring more than one stealing bag


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Is it a worry to anyone that there are several dogs who are attending who are also pretty high up on my dogs to steal list :devil:, I might have to bring more than one stealing bag


:lol: 
Pogo, your lot are safe (from me). I only have a tiny car, and can only fit me and Terence in.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

terencesmum said:


> :lol:
> Pogo, your lot are safe (from me). I only have a tiny car, and can only fit me and Terence in.


Assuming Terrance is going home with you that is


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> :lol:
> Pogo, your lot are safe (from me). I only have a tiny car, and can only fit me and Terence in.


haha you'd soon bring the boys back anyway


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Assuming Terrance is going home with you that is


You might change your mind about stealing him after seeing him bounce around like mad for an hour or so. :aureola:


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I might go.....Is everyones dogs ok with pups? If so I'll bring Nala and assuming everyone is comfortable with it I'll bring Bos, however he will be very vocal, he isn't aggressive just vocal will settle once we get walking, but will be remaining firmly on lead, he gets a bit over excited and doesn't know what to do with himself, although this type of socialiasation is amazing for him.

If I bring both on my own I may need help juggling the puppy (Steph??!!  ), however I am sure you nice people with well behaved dogs will help me with the puppy while I argue with Bos. (Steph???!!  )


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> I might go.....Is everyones dogs ok with pups? If so I'll bring Nala and assuming everyone is comfortable with it I'll bring Bos, however he will be very vocal, he isn't aggressive just vocal will settle once we get walking, but will be remaining firmly on lead, he gets a bit over excited and doesn't know what to do with himself, although this type of socialiasation is amazing for him.
> 
> If I bring both on my own I may need help juggling the puppy (Steph??!!  ), however I am sure you nice people with well behaved dogs will help me with the puppy while I argue with Bos. (Steph???!!  )


Pups are totally fine here  and Bos can't be any worse or louder then Chance so don't worry there


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> I might go.....Is everyones dogs ok with pups? If so I'll bring Nala and assuming everyone is comfortable with it I'll bring Bos, however he will be very vocal, he isn't aggressive just vocal will settle once we get walking, but will be remaining firmly on lead, he gets a bit over excited and doesn't know what to do with himself, although this type of socialiasation is amazing for him.
> 
> If I bring both on my own I may need help juggling the puppy (Steph??!!  ), however I am sure you nice people with well behaved dogs will help me with the puppy while I argue with Bos. (Steph???!!  )


Since I had a couple of glasses of vino, I shall say YES to all of these! 
Just to clarify: is the meet this Saturday or next Saturday? (I blame the wine)


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

pogo said:


> Pups are totally fine here  and Bos can't be any worse or louder then Chance so don't worry there


You'll regret saying that!!! Tonight Bosley has been described and THE most high energy dog my dog trainer/walker has ever met 
But he's MY high energy dog and hes getting there


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> Since I had a couple of glasses of vino, I shall say YES to all of these!
> Just to clarify: is the meet this Saturday or next Saturday? (I blame the wine)


next saturday the 8th at 1pm!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> You'll regret saying that!!! Tonight Bosley has been described and THE most high energy dog my dog trainer/walker has ever met
> But he's MY high energy dog and hes getting there


Chance isn't the most high energy dog, but by god he's got a big gob


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok you are all my witnesses, Terencesmum has agreed to juggle the puppy while I have a nervous breakdown with Bosley!!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

pogo said:


> next saturday the 8th at 1pm!


Glad I asked. I would have stood in the car park like a lemon THIS saturday. :lol:



LexiLou2 said:


> Ok you are all my witnesses, Terencesmum has agreed to juggle the puppy while I have a nervous breakdown with Bosley!!


I am not going to like that post. 
You know full well what Mr T is like, I'll just pretend he isn't mine.


----------



## cashewnut (Sep 17, 2011)

Will pack plenty of spare batteries for my camera hehe and a spare memory card


----------



## TechPriest (Jun 6, 2012)

aint catching me on photo lol  keras fine tho hehe she dosent mind


----------



## TechPriest (Jun 6, 2012)

will be using my phone for pics  as kera tends to be abit loopy when she gets on grass lol loves to roll in it.... have sum great ones of cashewnut  she hates me so much for it hehe.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

pogo said:


> Chance isn't the most high energy dog, but by god he's got a big gob


Buster's a lazy sod if you let him. I'd say medium energy for Buster. Does Chance overheat easily? I've found Buster does.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Terence is HIGH energy. Just as a word of warning. :aureola:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I might come up if you guys think your dogs wouldn't mind a very big somewhat boisterous puppy? Hopefully she will be having a sedate day.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> I might come up if you guys think your dogs wouldn't mind a very big somewhat boisterous puppy? Hopefully she will be having a sedate day.


I'd say come along.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> Terence is HIGH energy. Just as a word of warning. :aureola:


Staffies always are. Coles can outdo Buster on a walk. We used walk Coles in the summer for 8 hours. We had breaks and there was water etc and Coles loved it. But due to old age he can no longer mange these walks.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> I might come up if you guys think your dogs wouldn't mind a very big somewhat boisterous puppy? Hopefully she will be having a sedate day.


The more the merrier I say. Come along I'm sure you'll both enjoy it.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Jugsmalone said:


> Staffies always are. Coles can outdo Buster on a walk. We used walk Coles in the summer for 8 hours. We had breaks and there was water etc and Coles loved it. But due to old age he can no longer mange these walks.


 I would never even attempt to walk Mr T that long. 
Good thing about Terence: After a strenuous walk, he sleeps the rest of the day. Went for a walk with his 2 Rottie friends this morning and he hasn't moved since we got back. :thumbup:


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> I would never even attempt to walk Mr T that long.
> Good thing about Terence: After a strenuous walk, he sleeps the rest of the day. Went for a walk with his 2 Rottie friends this morning and he hasn't moved since we got back. :thumbup:


Me and my OH love walking especially scenic routes. We couldn't take Buster out that long as he is prone to overheating very easily.

Terrence must of had fun with his 2 rottie mates by the sounds of it. I take my two for a 3 hour walk all up hill to knacker them out, they love it.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Jugsmalone said:


> Me and my OH love walking especially scenic routes. We couldn't take Buster out that long as he is prone to overheating very easily.
> 
> Terrence must of had fun with his 2 rottie mates by the sounds of it. I take my two for a 3 hour walk all up hill to knacker them out, they love it.


I've walked him for 3 hours before, but by the end he was flagging. 
I really enjoy going for walks with the Rotties. They are both GORGEOUS and impeccably behaved and Terence always has a great time. We do get some looks sometimes, though, but hey ho.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Okidoki sorted it with Terencesmum me, Nala and Bosley are coming.

I'll be brave I'll bring Bosleys long line, see how he goes and I might let him have a run round seen as nearly everyone going is going to be bigger than him.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Jugsmalone said:


> Buster's a lazy sod if you let him. I'd say medium energy for Buster. Does Chance overheat easily? I've found Buster does.


He does actually he overhears very easily!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> I might come up if you guys think your dogs wouldn't mind a very big somewhat boisterous puppy? Hopefully she will be having a sedate day.


Long as she can cope with all our mad dogs she will be fine


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Jugsmalone said:


> Me and my OH love walking especially scenic routes. We couldn't take Buster out that long as he is prone to overheating very easily.
> 
> Terrence must of had fun with his 2 rottie mates by the sounds of it. I take my two for a 3 hour walk all up hill to knacker them out, they love it.


I'm looking forward to chance meeting buster as he is huge compared to chance! Haha


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

pogo said:


> Long as she can cope with all our mad dogs she will be fine


I'm sure she'll meet her match with at least one of them.  Would be nice to walk with big dogs too, far too often I have to put her on because most dogs are smaller than her and I don't want them being damaged by her clumsy legs.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I keep reading about these bouncy dogs and Im feeling more and more relieved that Bella isnt going to look like the worst dog in the world (if she comes), she is a work in progress


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> I keep reading about these bouncy dogs and Im feeling more and more relieved that Bella isnt going to look like the worst dog in the world (if she comes), she is a work in progress


I can safely say Bosley will be worse. Never fear for all those out there that think their dog is work in progress Bosley makes them look good.


----------



## cashewnut (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm looking forward to this meet, Millie won't know what's hit her with all these doggies hehe

Just to warn everyone she may bark at you if you are quite tall but should settle not long after  awkward dog she is lol


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> I can safely say Bosley will be worse. Never fear for all those out there that think their dog is work in progress Bosley makes them look good.


I think he may have met his match in chance


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

:lol:
By the sounds of it, we are going to be quite a sight. :lol:


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

A real dysfunctional bunch we'll be.

Nala is normal, well as normal as you can be as a 16 week old labrador.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> A real dysfunctional bunch we'll be.
> 
> Nala is normal, well as normal as you can be as a 16 week old labrador.


We can't be worse than the mayhem that is Maxi. GAH!!!!! 
I hope all these lovely doggies don't mind cuddles. Can't wait to meet everybody.


----------



## TechPriest (Jun 6, 2012)

This is gone be one hell of a day out lol


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> We can't be worse than the mayhem that is Maxi. GAH!!!!!
> I hope all these lovely doggies don't mind cuddles. Can't wait to meet everybody.


Harv will hold you to them cuddles you no


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

pogo said:


> Harv will hold you to them cuddles you no


I'm sure I'll live.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Ha, if you think I'd bring my dog anywhere near you lot and all your pitbulls you must be mental!!  people will be fleeing for the hills when they see you coming! 

As much as I'd love to meet all the dogs going, I think Izzy would hate it. She really isn't keen on boisterous and bouncy dogs that charge up to say hello (regardless of how friendly they are) and she can get very snappy and arsey with them, and it sounds like this meet will be like a herd of kangaroos!


----------



## TechPriest (Jun 6, 2012)

just to pre warn u all kera is verry touch when other dogs snif her behined if they do it too long shell growl if they try anything else their shell bark/ nip them to say no.. shes not one for rough playing either shess try to join in but if its too rough shell move away  just thought id pree warn you all first


----------



## cashewnut (Sep 17, 2011)

TechPriest said:


> just to pre warn u all kera is verry touch when other dogs snif her behined if they do it too long shell growl if they try anything else their shell bark/ nip them to say no.. shes not one for rough playing either shess try to join in but if its too rough shell move away  just thought id pree warn you all first


what my friend was supposed to say is:-

Kera is a little fussy about other dogs being too persistent with sniffing round her bum, she'll growl to warn them but if they keep doing it she'll start snapping and doesn't like to play rough even though she'll barge in if she's not getting attention 

She is a work in progress


----------



## TechPriest (Jun 6, 2012)

whaaaa shes not that bad


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

All these poor dogs that are being described by theor loving owners as 'work in progresses!!!
We'll all be exchanging horror stories


----------



## TechPriest (Jun 6, 2012)

hehe it sounds like fun  would be intresting to here what the others have gotten upto along the way


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I forgot to mention that Coles is deaf. He can hear the whistle no problem. He can hear the clicker if nearby but I mainly use the whistle with hand signals. Coles probably won't bother playing. He does his own thing.


----------



## TechPriest (Jun 6, 2012)

:O poor coles. how long has hee been deff?? if its not too impolite to ask that is ???


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

TechPriest said:


> :O poor coles. how long has hee been deff?? if its not too impolite to ask that is ???


He's been deaf for about a year now. It's due to old age as he is nearly 13. He can hear your voice if you scream at the top of your voice, which really isnt ideal. I have done that and got weird looks. They probably thought I was shouting at my dog.


----------



## TechPriest (Jun 6, 2012)

ahh guess it happens with old age .looks good for his age tho  . dont worry about the weird looks i get them all the time hehe


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow he's nearly 13......awwww bless him!!!


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> Wow he's nearly 13......awwww bless him!!!


Yes, he will be 13 on 21 October and he is so adorable.


----------



## TechPriest (Jun 6, 2012)

he deffonatly looks it from the signature pic


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

TechPriest said:


> he deffonatly looks it from the signature pic


Thanks. Coles is just like his mum was (SBT), loves every one and wants to be with me all the time. He does sometimes play. I find with his age now, he does prefer calm dogs. He's doesnt like dogs that want to bounce all over him. I cant blame him though as he also has arthritis but he is doing well with meds and hydro.


----------



## TechPriest (Jun 6, 2012)

hopefully he will be fine with kera as altho shes fussy to people if hes calm she will be too  she tends to follow the other dog more than try to play


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

TechPriest said:


> hopefully he will be fine with kera as altho shes fussy to people if hes calm she will be too  she tends to follow the other dog more than try to play


He is perfectly fine with calm dogs so he sounds like he would get on with Kera fine. 

A funny thing happened the other day. I was on my usual work with the boys and we were walking up a hill and around a bend. The boys were slightly behind me (I don't allow them to run in front if I can't see ahead) and I looked back and there was a border terrier running along side my boys as if he was one of the pack. The border terrier was so calm, Coles looked over at him ignored him and then the border terrier approached Coles and they were fine, like they had know each other all their lives. He was a lovely little thing.


----------



## TechPriest (Jun 6, 2012)

aww the terrier sounds so cute  i have to say your coles sounds like an absolute angel


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

TechPriest said:


> aww the terrier sounds so cute  i have to say your coles sounds like an absolute angel


I can honestly say I've never had any problems with his behaviour. I started training him at 5 weeks and before he became deaf he was so obedient. He just loves to please me.


----------



## TechPriest (Jun 6, 2012)

you have one amazing dog there


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

For those who haven't been this is from our last visit when we stood and watched the wakeboarders 

[youtube_browser]idh94ic9tkM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like the sort of place my boys enjoy. 

ETA I'm feeling quite excited about this walk. I'm really looking forward to meeting everyone and their doggies.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well after todays vets visit its looking likely that I will be only be bringing Henrick


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Almost a week to go peeps


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Well after todays vets visit its looking likely that I will be only be bringing Henrick


Oh  how is bella?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

pogo said:


> Oh  how is bella?


Shes an utter cowbag, she removed bandage number 8 overnight, with bitter spray on and the cone of shame too , the vet said she needs it bandaged still because its breaking down, what does that even mean  , it certainly doesnt sound like shes doing well does it


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh! Not been on the forum for a while - glad I checked - I would love to come too - probably would only bring Ellie as it would be a great socialisation opportunity for her


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Shes an utter cowbag, she removed bandage number 8 overnight, with bitter spray on and the cone of shame too , the vet said she needs it bandaged still because its breaking down, what does that even mean  , it certainly doesnt sound like shes doing well does it


Silly animals never learn do they  and i wanted Bella cuddles!


----------



## cashewnut (Sep 17, 2011)

If anyone going on the walk wants my mobile number then message me and I'll happily give it you


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

finoni9 said:


> Oh! Not been on the forum for a while - glad I checked - I would love to come too - probably would only bring Ellie as it would be a great socialisation opportunity for her


Your more then welcome to come!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Shes an utter cowbag, she removed bandage number 8 overnight, with bitter spray on and the cone of shame too , the vet said she needs it bandaged still because its breaking down, what does that even mean  , it certainly doesnt sound like shes doing well does it


Hey Hun, just saw you are having issues with Bella and the bandage (completely escaped me before ). Anyhoo, Terence was a real bugger for taking his bandage off when he had his tail injury and in the end, we got him one of those inflatable neck rings (can't remember what they are called now) and that made a big difference. He popped one but it was loads better than the cone of shame and the bitter spray on the bandage. Hope that helps. xx

ETA: Found a link. http://www.vetuk.co.uk/veterinary-s...r-an-alternative-to-elizabethan-collar-p-2535


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I think Phoolf and I will be popping along too. Count us in for 2 dogs.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

terencesmum said:


> Hey Hun, just saw you are having issues with Bella and the bandage (completely escaped me before ). Anyhoo, Terence was a real bugger for taking his bandage off when he had his tail injury and in the end, we got him one of those inflatable neck rings (can't remember what they are called now) and that made a big difference. He popped one but it was loads better than the cone of shame and the bitter spray on the bandage. Hope that helps. xx
> 
> ETA: Found a link. Comfy Collar an Alternative to Elizabethan Collar - From £7.38


That looks fantastic, could Terrence turn his head round in it, Im worried who would still be able to reach her paw with it being a back paw, she is only biting the paw part of the bandage off, so I think shes sticking it around the cone, unless Henrick is helping


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> That looks fantastic, could Terrence turn his head round in it, Im worried who would still be able to reach her paw with it being a back paw, she is only biting the paw part of the bandage off, so I think shes sticking it around the cone, unless Henrick is helping


No, it's sort of like a neck brace. He was like a little yoga master and so determined to get to the stupid bandage that it really was the last resort for him. You should have seen some of the poses we found him in to take that bandage off.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

To save me scrolling - whats the date and time?


----------



## cashewnut (Sep 17, 2011)

SLB said:


> To save me scrolling - whats the date and time?


8th September at 1pm, all on first post


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

cashewnut said:


> 8th September at 1pm, all on first post


I've seen it now. I don't know which dog to choose from..

Will be nice to see Millie again


----------



## cashewnut (Sep 17, 2011)

SLB said:


> I've seen it now. I don't know which dog to choose from..
> 
> Will be nice to see Millie again


She should be off lead this time :thumbup:


----------



## TechPriest (Jun 6, 2012)

were gonna be quite the crowed hehe


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

If anyone wants my mobile no. then you can PM me for it!


----------



## TechPriest (Jun 6, 2012)

pogo said:


> If anyone wants my mobile no. then you can PM me for it!


same here


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

pogo said:


> If anyone wants my mobile no. then you can PM me for it!


Thankies hun, just got your PM


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't have a clue which one to bring, so is there anyone coming who has a preference on which one of mine they would like to meet...? Except Benjie of course.


----------



## cashewnut (Sep 17, 2011)

SLB said:


> I don't have a clue which one to bring, so is there anyone coming who has a preference on which one of mine they would like to meet...? Except Benjie of course.


I'd like to meet penny but Louis? Or Sadie is fine


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

SLB said:


> I don't have a clue which one to bring, so is there anyone coming who has a preference on which one of mine they would like to meet...? Except Benjie of course.


Little pennie?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

SLB said:


> I don't have a clue which one to bring, so is there anyone coming who has a preference on which one of mine they would like to meet...? Except Benjie of course.


I love Sadie.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> I love Sadie.


She's a babe.

Louie is recovering from an infection but he may be OK..


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm bringing Nala so I vote Pennie, I think they will look so cute together.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Is this still on ladies and gents? Just checking, organising my doggy diary.


----------



## TechPriest (Jun 6, 2012)

LexiLou2 said:


> Is this still on ladies and gents? Just checking, organising my doggy diary.


as far as im aware yes


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Bumpy boo, not be long now peeps


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> Is this still on ladies and gents? Just checking, organising my doggy diary.


yep still on


----------



## cashewnut (Sep 17, 2011)

Think I'm more excited than the dog hehe


----------



## TechPriest (Jun 6, 2012)

cashewnut said:


> Think I'm more excited than the dog hehe


Lol she hasent stoped talking about it for weeks hehe


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Good Good looking forward to it.


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

I think i'm going to have to drop out i'm afraid. I'm moving house at the end of the month, and it's MOT month, so i'm going to be really lacking in spare pennies. Got to cut down on spends, and that's going to include petrol  Sorry guys... Next time though!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry I'm not going to come, there's just too many dogs and Bizkit will flip.

I'll come and meet you for a quiet walk instead one day Pogo.

Sorry to let you down, hope you have a great day x


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

My ever helpful OH is walking with his dad on part of the Coast to Coast this weekend (his dad is doing the whole thing, but he's joining him for the weekend) and is adamant he's taking Rosie and Ringo. I will still come, but I will bring our foster-dog Tonka instead... It will be a fun experience for him! 
Naomi x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I might be dropping out of the whole walk, depending what they say about Bella on friday, I might bring her and see if we can do part of the walk, if shes definately not allowed I will be just coming with Henrick. I was looking forward to meeting metaldog and lahlahsdogs though


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> I might be dropping out of the whole walk, depending what they say about Bella on friday, I might bring her and see if we can do part of the walk, if shes definately not allowed I will be just coming with Henrick. I was looking forward to meeting metaldog and lahlahsdogs though


Aaawww well you're only up the road from me! We should have a meet up at a local park or something. I'm sure my tight purse strings could stretch to that... I might let the moths out though


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

LahLahsDogs said:


> Aaawww well you're only up the road from me! We should have a meet up at a local park or something. I'm sure my tight purse strings could stretch to that... I might let the moths out though


Oooh thats a definate, let me know when youre free, it will just be me and Henrick till Bella has the all clear though


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> Oooh thats a definate, let me know when youre free, it will just be me and Henrick till Bella has the all clear though


I was just going to say that Rufus will be too much for Bella at the mo, as he's very bouncy!! Maybe later this week?... I'm going to be pretty booked up after then with lots of packing and painting our house before we leave it (lol want to get our bond back!)


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> I'm bringing Nala so I vote Pennie, I think they will look so cute together.


I know Rother Valley well and there's far too much traffic in the way of people and other dogs for my liking. But she's still on the cards, maybe just on a longline.. Haven't decided anything yet, probably won't until the morning.

Just a warning - I could be bringing between 1-4 dogs with me. Poor Phoolf's car!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

So who is definitely still coming?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Henrick and me are a definate, Bella is a possible


----------



## TechPriest (Jun 6, 2012)

Me and kera are deffonatly still comeing


----------



## cashewnut (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm a definate with Millie, might be bringing my cousin's Jack Russell Charlie with me


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Me, Coles and Buster are definitely still coming.


----------



## Michaelnc10 (Jan 17, 2011)

Me and Echo definitely :thumbup:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I think Phoolf and I are still coming


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Me and Nala and Bosley and Terencesmum and Terence are coming I think.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Ah that's good then


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Jugsmalone said:


> Me, Coles and Buster are definitely still coming.


I forgot to mention, I'm bringing the OH too. Hope no one minds. Is anyone else bringing their OH?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Jugsmalone said:


> I forgot to mention, I'm bringing the OH too. Hope no one minds. Is anyone else bringing their OH?


I might do. He probably won't bother though.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Jugsmalone said:


> I forgot to mention, I'm bringing the OH too. Hope no one minds. Is anyone else bringing their OH?


I'm not bringing mine but don't mind if you bring yours, I may need an extra pair of hands anyway to look after the puppy if Bosley has a hissy fit.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Jugsmalone said:


> I forgot to mention, I'm bringing the OH too. Hope no one minds. Is anyone else bringing their OH?


I'm bringing mine i always do!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Mine can't see the point in going up to my Mum's to walk the dogs when I can walk them round here.. :rolleyes5:

But then he can't see the point in driving 20 minutes to walk them somewhere when we can walk 5/20 minutes and we have a lake and country park at our feet. :rolleyes5:


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Jugsmalone said:


> I forgot to mention, I'm bringing the OH too. Hope no one minds. Is anyone else bringing their OH?


Does Lexilou2 count? 
But, no, NOT bringing the OH.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> Does Lexilou2 count?
> But, no, NOT bringing the OH.


Awwww I'm flattered :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm coming with Tonka the foster dog...he's a sort of Shih-tzu type, good with other dogs but a bit scared of people...unless he's been rehomed. I won't be bringing the OH, purely cos he's walking our dogs somewhere else (and is in trouble for it...)

Naomi xx


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

LexiLou2 just emailed me this link to a video of a dog walk we attend every month. 
DSCF1881 - YouTube

Just to let everybody know what to expect with Mr T. 
He's the dog getting told off by the Goldendoodle.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I've decided I'm bringing the two steady dogs. Mainly because of all the younger dogs that possibly still need to learn manners..


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

SLB said:


> I've decided I'm bringing the two steady dogs. Mainly because of all the younger dogs that possibly still need to learn manners..


I'll pop Bosley in the "need to learn manners" category.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> I'll pop Bosley in the "need to learn manners" category.


I didn't mean it in a bad way :lol:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Oooooh excited now


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

pogo said:


> Oooooh excited now


Im just hoping the dog(s) dont embarrass me


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Im just hoping the dog(s) dont embarrass me


I'm thinking that too. After me going on about my boys being well behaved its sods law their going to show me up.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Im just hoping the dog(s) dont embarrass me


Don't worry i know Chance will be his erm lovely self


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

pogo said:


> Don't worry i know Chance will be his erm lovely self


But we all love Chance already from his huge smiley picture, so he can pretty much do what he wants and he will be forgiven


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> But we all love Chance already from his huge smiley picture, so he can pretty much do what he wants and he will be forgiven


Haha i'll hold you to that! :lol:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> But we all love Chance already from his huge smiley picture, so he can pretty much do what he wants and he will be forgiven


Always the owners fault anyway, isn't it?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

SLB said:


> Always the owners fault anyway, isn't it?


ooooo MEow


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

The claws are coming out, meow!!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

SLB said:


> Always the owners fault anyway, isn't it?


Yep, unless they are my dogs in which case its their fault because they are faulty


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> Yep, unless they are my dogs in which case its their fault because they are faulty


My pups return policy has expired even though shes faulty goods


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Yep, unless they are my dogs in which case its their fault because they are faulty


Mine is also a faulty product


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

One of mine is faulty, the other one well its not big enough yet to know....


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, Terence is jammed on "crazy". :scared: They say it's not a manufacturing fault, so I can't return him either.

He has also been particularly good the last few days, so I am preparing myself for him going into complete overdrive on Saturday. 

And Pogo, Chance is just :001_wub: How could a handsome boy like him be anything else!!!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> Well, Terence is jammed on "crazy". :scared: They say it's not a manufacturing fault, so I can't return him either.
> 
> He has also been particularly good the last few days, so I am preparing myself for him going into complete overdrive on Saturday.
> 
> And Pogo, Chance is just :001_wub: How could a handsome boy like him be anything else!!!


He says thankys


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

pogo said:


> He says thankys


He can repay me with a cuddle.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> He can repay me with a cuddle.


hmmmmm i'm sure he could manage that


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

pogo said:


> hmmmmm i'm sure he could manage that


And Harvey? Could I get one of him, too?? They both look like they give the best cuddles. Apart from Terence, of course.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> And Harvey? Could I get one of him, too?? They both look like they give the best cuddles. Apart from Terence, of course.


Oh harvey you will be fighting off  he's a right cuddle monster.

Oh harvster also has a fetish for ears, particually ladies ears


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

pogo said:


> Oh harvey you will be fighting off  he's a right cuddle monster.
> 
> Oh harvster also has a fetish for ears, particually ladies ears


I am alternating between :lol: and :001_wub:


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> And Harvey? Could I get one of him, too?? They both look like they give the best cuddles. Apart from Terence, of course.


AHEM!! Lexi just read this and walked off in a huff....are girly staffie cuddles not in the same league Auntie Terencesmum??!!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> AHEM!! Lexi just read this and walked off in a huff....are girly staffie cuddles not in the same league Auntie Terencesmum??!!


Well, Lexi gets special Auntie Terencesmum time AFTER the big walkies and special one-on-one time with her boyfriend Terence. THAT'S how special she is.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> Well, Lexi gets special Auntie Terencesmum time AFTER the big walkies and special one-on-one time with her boyfriend Terence. THAT'S how special she is.


She says fair point, then licked my foot and laid down so she is obviously happy again.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Aww, I want to come but already got plans.

Sounds like my two would have a ball with all the doggies that are going.
Will def come to the next one.:thumbup:

Have a fab time. 

Will be checking out the pics


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Anyone excited for tomorrow? Sadie will love it, she hasn't been to Rother Valley for years and it was the first place OH and I walked her when we first met.. 

BTW Jack has a back issue. A few weeks ago he started chewing and losing his fur and at first I thought it was the flea treatment, but as it spread I now think it was his diet. It is growing back but he is still scratchy and looks a bit horrible. Just to warn you.


----------



## cashewnut (Sep 17, 2011)

SLB said:


> Anyone excited for tomorrow? Sadie will love it, she hasn't been to Rother Valley for years and it was the first place OH and I walked her when we first met..
> 
> BTW Jack has a back issue. A few weeks ago he started chewing and losing his fur and at first I thought it was the flea treatment, but as it spread I now think it was his diet. It is growing back but he is still scratchy and looks a bit horrible. Just to warn you.


I'm more excited than Millie


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

pssssst I think a certain someone is joining us for part of the walk, the vet has said as long as she doesnt excert herself too much and she wears a sock she can go , she cant do the full walk but she can turn back with my oh when shes had enough


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Are we meeting in the Carpark by the Cafe or by the Child's play area?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

SLB said:


> Are we meeting in the Carpark by the Cafe or by the Child's play area?


I was just planning on driving round and round yelling "PET FORUMS WHERE ARE YOU" out of the window till I saw a load of people with dogs waving at me and yelling back


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> I was just planning on driving round and round yelling "PET FORUMS WHERE ARE YOU" out of the window till I saw a load of people with dogs waving at me and yelling back


You'd be miles away if you parked in the layby then!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

The meeting place is on the first page


----------



## Michaelnc10 (Jan 17, 2011)

SLB said:


> Are we meeting in the Carpark by the Cafe or by the Child's play area?


First post say's we are all meeting near the free car park at the train track/ roundabout side.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Michaelnc10 said:


> First post say's we are all meeting near the free car park at the train track/ roundabout side.


Where we got dropped off last time?

Hmm there won't be a lot of space there, normally it's packed on a Saturday.

Anyone got a postcode for that bit, I know where it is but I'm just not sure everyone else does.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

theres always loads of space when we go


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

It's not the layby I'm thinking of... Hmm, do you know the postcode for that street?


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

postcode would be appricaited if possible me and Terencesmum have no clue where we are going and I don't wan to get lost and miss you all!!!!!!


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> postcode would be appricaited if possible me and Terencesmum have no clue where we are going and I don't wan to get lost and miss you all!!!!!!


I second this. 

Coles has been a little stiff the last fee days. His arthritis meds are due tomorrow. We might only be able to do an hour but we'll see how he goes.


----------



## TechPriest (Jun 6, 2012)

cashewnut said:


> I'm more excited than Millie


think were all looking forward to it  altho u havent stoped talking about it hehe 
been driveing me nuts


----------



## Michaelnc10 (Jan 17, 2011)

The roundabouts at the end of rother valley way s20. if that helps.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll find the post code one minute


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

The postcode closest i can find is S20 3RP and that takes you to:










This is what the little roundabout looks like and the arrow is where you walk to and where we are meeting


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Just for the record, LexiLou2 is driving and it's her fault if we get lost. :aureola:  :


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

OI!!! Whatyou do you mean IF we get lost you mean WHEN we get lost :thumbup:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> Just for the record, LexiLou2 is driving and it's her fault if we get lost. :aureola:  :


Ahhh, but surely if she is driving, then YOU must be navigating? :lol:


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Ahhh, but surely if she is driving, then YOU must be navigating? :lol:


She is she just doesn't know that yet!! I have all the maps and everything printed and ready for her mwhahahaha :aureola:


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Ahhh, but surely if she is driving, then YOU must be navigating? :lol:


She has a very shiny satnav. :
I shall be chillaxing in the passenger seat. :aureola:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

mmmm i'm just a little excited now


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

pogo said:


> mmmm i'm just a little excited now


Me, too, and LexiLou2 three.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've boiled my chicken in preperation!!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> I've boiled my chicken in preperation!!


I just have leftovers from tonight's training.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Now I feel even more self concious, Im bringing gravy bones, and youre all bringing healthy home made treats


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Now I feel even more self concious, Im bringing gravy bones, and youre all bringing healthy home made treats


No I'm just bringing bosley the insane mental socially inept idiot so need high value treats, otherwise it would be hotdog.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Now I feel even more self concious, Im bringing gravy bones, and youre all bringing healthy home made treats


I never said anything about home-made. 
I opened the packet myself and chopped up the cocktail sausages all by myself, if that counts.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

i've cut some cheese into cubes if that counts


----------



## cashewnut (Sep 17, 2011)

I would've had liver cake but decided to use the treats Millie will take


----------



## TechPriest (Jun 6, 2012)

not bringing treats for kera she wont take them from me hehe well shell take cheese but it upsets stomach after a little bit. such a fussy dog :mad2: lol


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

TechPriest said:


> not bringing treats for kera she wont take them from me hehe well shell take cheese but it upsets stomach after a little bit. such a fussy dog :mad2: lol


My 2 won't take treats either but i'm bringing them to try and if any other doggies want some


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Just given Nala a brush to get rid of all the dried dog slobber in her coat, she now looks uber cute and is ready to meet her audience!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

see you all in a bit peeps


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Setting off in a while....will probably get lost. Can't get hold of my dads sat nav. :lol: Hope you're good with directions if we need to call pogo.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> Setting off in a while....will probably get lost. Can't get hold of my dads sat nav. :lol: Hope you're good with directions if we need to call pogo.


I do have a sat nav you know! :lol:


----------



## cashewnut (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm about to get millie's bag ready


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've put Nala for a nap so she is ready to rock and roll and just going to go get the car packed up, I don't even have to leave for another hour!!!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm not great at giving directions I can never remember road names!


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Hope you all have a great walk and post lots of pics.:thumbup:


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Tonka the foster dog is meeting his new mummy and daddy today so I am now dogless (not Dogless) and therefore can't come - have fun everyone! Xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Henrick rolled in something stinky and I just tipped coffee all over me so we are smelly and dirty, but we are on our way. Note to self, no matter how annoying the costa sippy cup things are, don't take the lid off, especially around road humps , Ooooh nearly there now, excited


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Photos on there way peeps i'll put a new thread up


----------



## sazzle (Sep 10, 2011)

Cant wait to see the pics. :thumbup:


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Did someone say photos??!

Sorry to all that we snuck off earlier however Nala was done, she just kept sitting down and I really didn't want to force her, she has been asleep since she got home, woke up to eat and went back to sleep.

Sorry about Bos!!


----------



## cashewnut (Sep 17, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> Did someone say photos??!
> 
> Sorry to all that we snuck off earlier however Nala was done, she just kept sitting down and I really didn't want to force her, she has been asleep since she got home, woke up to eat and went back to sleep.
> 
> Sorry about Bos!!


Was great to meet Nala  I'm just going through my photos


----------



## TechPriest (Jun 6, 2012)

was an enjoyable day  great meeting every one its over now tho hehe
wud like to see pics


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

photos are up theres looooooooooooooads


----------



## cashewnut (Sep 17, 2011)

pogo said:


> photos are up theres looooooooooooooads


I'll add my photo's to your post so they are all in one place


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

LexiLou2 said:


> Did someone say photos??!
> 
> Sorry to all that we snuck off earlier however Nala was done, she just kept sitting down and I really didn't want to force her, she has been asleep since she got home, woke up to eat and went back to sleep.
> 
> Sorry about Bos!!


No need to apologise for Bos, me and the OH are smitten with him.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm uploading my pics to photobucket. It seems to be taking for ever. Once done I'll post on the other thread.

Anyway Peeps, it was lovely meeting you all and your lovely pooches


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> No need to apologise for Bos, me and the OH are smitten with him.


You are welcome to him!!! 

To be fair he is all noise and I think i think he is worse than he is. But for some reason he really didn't like poor Echo, thats the first dog I've ever known him take a dislike to, normally its just over excited barking.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

LexiLou2 said:


> You are welcome to him!!!
> 
> To be fair he is all noise and I think i think he is worse than he is. But for some reason he really didn't like poor Echo, thats the first dog I've ever known him take a dislike to, normally its just over excited barking.


We'll take him (every other weekend okay?).


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> We'll take him (every other weekend okay?).


That'll do :thumbup:


----------



## cashewnut (Sep 17, 2011)

Millie slept all night and now has a mad head on  she has no recall today lol 

The joys of owning a dog hehe


----------



## TechPriest (Jun 6, 2012)

keras been good this morning that walk yesterday did her sum good


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My two are raring to go again now too, they certainly enjoyed it though. Meeting all the dogs helped Bella out a lot, especially Chance who she wants me to invite for a sleepover , but she says Harvey can stay at home because she thinks hes a stalker


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

The poor oldies zonked straight away and got investigated by the clowns and Benj when we got home.. They weren't allowed to move till every sniff was sniffed :rolleyes5:


----------

